# Double dilutes Miniature horses



## MBhorses

Hey

i would love to see your double dilutes miniatures






I would love to own another double dilutes mare to bred to my stud ELVIS who will be coming home soon.





Share your with me your double dilutes.Share where you got your double dilutes.

I haven't been able to find many lately online.





I used to own on,but had to sell in 2008



she is now owned by a nice family.She(double dilute mare) had a foal with her previous owners before I got her almost just like the stud I am getting.


----------



## Allure Ranch

_[SIZE=12pt]Our boy was home bred.... His name is *"Allure's Mercedes Reign Of Fury"* and he's a cremello.[/SIZE]_ _[SIZE=12pt]His sire is *"Marystown Mercedes"* and his dam is *"Alamos Sir's Splendid Tierra"*. We fully intend on utilizing his this spring and exposing him to a few of our mares[/SIZE]_[SIZE=12pt]_._[/SIZE]






_[SIZE=12pt]http://www.allureranch.com/video/fury.wmv[/SIZE]_


----------



## eagles ring farm

Here is our first homebred double dilute born here

Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed-aka Spice

a Perlino sweetheart

(ok we we in a weird mood with her name)

Her sire a smutty Buckskin- Tripe Ks Boogies Bow Tie 28.5" (homozygous for Black)

her dam a palomino- RF Bars Warrior Princess 37"

we are waiting on the same cross for 2010

Spice showing as a yearling











Spice as a yearling at the Nationals






can ya tell I love this little girl


----------



## Skylight_minis

I have a del's cowboy daughter she's a cremello. She's bred to my palomino. So i'm guessing foal will either be cremello or palomino.

Oddly enough she's for sale.  Might not be any for sale where you are but i've seen a few dilutes for sale in florida.


----------



## MBhorses

love you all double dilutes.

please share what color the sire and dam are of the double dilute

where you all got them from?

The double dilute we had came from a farm in Texas years ago.

I think double dilute with my Elvis who is homozyous for black would be a nice foal who knows maybe buckskin overo foal


----------



## Tami

Here is my girl...Darmonds American Diva...just hairy pasture photos.....she is a pinto too.....











And my boy Samis Soap Suds


----------



## MBhorses

eagles ring farm said:


> Here is our first homebred double dilute born here Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed-aka Spice
> 
> a Perlino sweetheart
> 
> (ok we we in a weird mood with her name)
> 
> Her sire a smutty Buckskin- Tripe Ks Boogies Bow Tie 28.5" (homozygous for Black)
> 
> her dam a palomino- RF Bars Warrior Princess 37"
> 
> we are waiting on the same cross for 2010
> 
> Spice showing as a yearling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spice as a yearling at the Nationals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can ya tell I love this little girl






she wants to come to mississippi to be my stud sweetie


----------



## raine

This is my 29" Perlino Stallion Little Kings Midas Buckeroo, he's a boones Buckeroo son and i think hes just wonderful


----------



## Getitia

We have 5 under division double dilute mares - here are a couple

This is an ASPC/AMHR filly who will be hardshipped into AMHA this year

Vanilla






Dream who is AMHA/AMHR






She is Buckeroo and Gracelands Travelin Man bred and her 2009 colt was a perlino

We also have an unusual perlino mare who is DNA tested LWO positive who is Van Lo bred.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I have only one double dilute and it is my beautiful 2007 Model Solid Cremello AMHA/AMHR stallion who is right at 33.5". He's has it pretty rough with his digestive system but we have been working with him and he's gotten much better - but due to all the diarrhea he lost quite a bit of weight and we are now working on building his weight up.

Anyways, here is a rough picture of my beautiful boy "Ranger". . .he's all legs


----------



## topnotchminis

Beautiful horses everyone.


----------



## Jill

These are the *Pink Ladies* of WFM:

*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Double Dipped, a/k/a Double[/SIZE]*
_2004 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare - Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions_

Dam of our outstanding show quality filly, 2008’s Whinny For Me’s Big City Cover Girl

In foal to Destiny (Halter HOF / National Champion (halter) / Res. Nat’l Grand Champion (driving)) -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)

Dam of our beautiful buckskin fillies, Cover Girl (sired by Big City) and Infinity (sired by Destiny) -- In Foal for a 2010 Repeat of Infinity









*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Sweet as Sugar, a/k/a Sweetie[/SIZE]*

_2004 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare - Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions_

Bred back to Destiny who is a Nat’l Champion (halter), Res. Nat’l Grand Champion (driving) and Hall of Fame (halter) horse

Dam of 2009’s buckskin filly, WFM’s Echos of Sweet Perfection, who is sired by Destiny









*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell, a/k/a Bomb Shell[/SIZE]*

_2007 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Mare - Buckeroo Granddaughter (her sire is Little Kings Big City Buck)_

Upright, Show Quality Filly and Future Prized Broodmare -- To Be Bred to Destiny for a 2011 Buckskin Foal


----------



## Watcheye

My boy Elliot is a double dilute. I dont know what he is yet but will have him tested within the next week or so. His sire and dam are owned by halfpint on the forum (April). His sire is a smokey black and I am not sure what his dam is aside from double dilute. I LOVE this guy! You couldnt tell could you??



:wub


----------



## Nancy

I HAVE 8 ,1 stallion ,6 solid cremellos mares and 1 cremello pinto filly, here are pictures of some of them. My mares are bred to a golden palomino stallion his name is Canterbury Solid Gold Toy




































Canterbury Solid Gold Toy


----------



## Kylie

LOVE the double dilute Miniatures - i'd love to own 1 one day... for now i'll settle with my 11.3 & 3/4hh Cremello Part Arab stallion, lol.





Quick Q, those using black hoof polish on your DD's, have you tried using clear?

Over here in Double Dilute colour classes, the hoofs must not be blackened, but i actually prefer them clear polished anyway, i think black looks too harsh. Not being rude, just an observation. Thanks.


----------



## FoRebel

Here's our perlino stud; Painted Perfections Picazzo


----------



## Leeana

Here is my '09 colt - BT Double Take GCF - Perlino Colt sired by my BTU Grandson and out of my AMHR/ASPC buckskin daughter of Wa-Full Benihana (multiple Natl and Congress "Produce Of Dam" winner) ..











Winter..


----------



## Tatonkas Dream

my little perlino man - who will more than likely get gelded in the next few months and wait til next year to become my single pleasure driving horse.

http://crossroadsminiatures.webs.com/apps/...albumid=2345445


----------



## MBhorses

O my o my

what nice horses you all have

thanks for sharing


----------



## MBhorses

Nancy said:


> I HAVE 8 ,1 stallion ,6 solid cremellos mares and 1 cremello pinto filly, here are pictures of some of them. My mares are bred to a golden palomino stallion his name is Canterbury Solid Gold Toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canterbury Solid Gold Toy


You can send me one or two of your gals for my new stud


----------



## MBhorses

Nancy said:


> I HAVE 8 ,1 stallion ,6 solid cremellos mares and 1 cremello pinto filly, here are pictures of some of them. My mares are bred to a golden palomino stallion his name is Canterbury Solid Gold Toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canterbury Solid Gold Toy


You can send me one or two of your gals for my new stud has his gals he would love one of those dilute


----------



## ruffian

My surprise colt, LDS Who's Your Daddy. His dam is a very light palomino who just this year showed us she has a blaze. She was so slight you couldn't see it before. His sire is a buckskin, JSW Buckeroo's Golden Ace. I believe he's a perlino as his mane and tail were much darker when he was born.

Pasture shot -






He's already over 34", so he's going to be my driving B horse


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures

Nancy said:


> I HAVE 8 ,1 stallion ,6 solid cremellos mares and 1 cremello pinto filly, here are pictures of some of them. My mares are bred to a golden palomino stallion his name is Canterbury Solid Gold Toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canterbury Solid Gold Toy


I'D BE IN HEAVEN WITH ALL OF THOSE CREMELLO HORSES...





HERE IS MY GUY... "AMOS"






HE IS OUT OF A PALOMINO STALLION AND A PALOMINO MARE

THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE





SORRY GUYS... PICTURE IS NOT POSTING... HE IS ON MY WEBSITE... THANKS ANYWAY


----------



## Nancy

Willow Tree Miniatures said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE 8 ,1 stallion ,6 solid cremellos mares and 1 cremello pinto filly, here are pictures of some of them. My mares are bred to a golden palomino stallion his name is Canterbury Solid Gold Toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canterbury Solid Gold Toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'D BE IN HEAVEN WITH ALL OF THOSE CREMELLO HORSES...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS MY GUY... "AMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE IS OUT OF A PALOMINO STALLION AND A PALOMINO MARE
> 
> THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY GUYS... PICTURE IS NOT POSTING... HE IS ON MY WEBSITE... THANKS ANYWAY
Click to expand...

Willow Tree I really like Amo, I remember when he was a weanling at Ginny,s CCMF farm , his sire was gorgeous too.


----------



## Watcheye

Im really enjoying seeing all of these double dilutes! =D


----------



## eagles ring farm

I agree I am beginning to love those DD's

bring em on everyone

beautiful horses everyone


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

This is my double dilute. His name is *Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow*. He is a perlino (lab tested) and is homozygous for both black and agouti...meaning he only produces buckskins or perlinos...no matter what color the mare happens to be. BUT, that's not why I purchased him. I actually didn't know until I had him tested after he arrived here. I purchased him because he makes gorgeous babies and they win in the ring! When Ann Simmons dispersed I never thought in a million years I'd get one of her stallions, but I guess I was being a good girl because I got Spirit! Spirit has babies all over the world and I am expecting my first 6 Spirit babies this year. I can't wait!!





This is a pic of Spirit a few days after arriving at Star Ridge Acres. Never conditioned in his life, just natural balance and beauty.



Can you tell I love him?











Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## MBhorses

I am wanting me a double dilute for sure after seeing all these nie double dilute


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

We have two double dilutes right now:

Our perlino mare: Shady Lane Bucks Lady Doll 27 or 28"






And our perlino stallion: Maple Hollows Blue Chip Echo 31"


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures

"Willow Tree I really like Amos, I remember when he was a weanling at Ginny,s CCMF farm , his sire was gorgeous too"

WOW... Thanks Nancy... what a nice compliment





I had 2 very nice foals from him this year... He really is a true gentleman and I love him very much. I am glad to hear a bit of history about him. Thank you SO very much for sharing.

Angela

p.s. also loving the stallions pictured by Star Ridge and Castle Rock


----------



## equanox

Here are my home bred dilutes that have gone to new homes. All from the same sire, just different mares.

Cremello filly

cremello colt

Only have his perlino son left now. Shown in 2009 and 31.50" now 5yrs old.

31.50" perlino stallion shown 2009

Headshot perlino at show



Maybe I will consider breeding his dam and sire back again????? I think it was a nice cross.

Michelle


----------



## AshleyNicole

I love dilutes... this is my new boy AF Gold Glacier... He is the last Gold Bar foal






This one was for his transfer






Hoping to maybe show him in local shows to see how well he does.


----------



## Nancy

I just love everyone's gorgeous cremello stallions. I was reading Castle Rocks post and got to thinking about 2 of my cremello mares they are both appy bred but, registered as cremellos, they both have yellow striped hooves mottling and white sclera. My question is how would you determine if the color they appear to be is cremello or white part of an cremello appy pattern ? I know, for sure, I have seen some pale spots on the rump of one of them, when she was clipped, if you tested them they would come back cremello but, do they have a pattern or are they just solid cremello with appy mottling? It would sure be nice to know if they are solid or if they have a blanket etc. I guess this spring I will clip the one I ssaw the spots on and let y'all take a look at her and tell me what you think.LOL Castle Rock I think your cremello is going to dilute the spots too, wouldn't the spots be considered part of what is there base color ? Wow crossed your cremello on a bay, you could end up with a gorgeous buckskin appy.


----------



## RockinSMiniature

Here is Joy...





You can see more photos of her on this link, http://imageevent.com/karrieshort/minihorses/joy

Here is my favorite link of cremello, smokey cream and perlino.

http://www.doubledilute.com/color-chart.htm

When you click on the horse and it will open to see more photos of horses.

God Bless!


----------



## eagles ring farm

StarRidgeAcres said:


> This is my double dilute. His name is *Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow*. He is a perlino (lab tested) and is homozygous for both black and agouti...meaning he only produces buckskins or perlinos...no matter what color the mare happens to be. BUT, that's not why I purchased him. I actually didn't know until I had him tested after he arrived here. I purchased him because he makes gorgeous babies and they win in the ring! When Ann Simmons dispersed I never thought in a million years I'd get one of her stallions, but I guess I was being a good girl because I got Spirit! Spirit has babies all over the world and I am expecting my first 6 Spirit babies this year. I can't wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pic of Spirit a few days after arriving at Star Ridge Acres. Never conditioned in his life, just natural balance and beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I love him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


There's that handsome guy



, I love your Spirit Parmela

can't wait to see those babies


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

I currently only have one double dilute, a perlino BTU granddaughter, Star Ridge Acres Lily Blue Too. Lily is in foal to my buckskin pinto stallion, Little Kings B T Buck Bandito



for a March 21st foal. Can't wait.

Here is Lily.






And Lily with my smutty buckskin mare, Cross Country Penny Lane, who is in foal to my buckskin stallion, now gelding, Little Kings Junior Jinx.






So, maybe another double dilute or two will show up here this year.


----------



## PaintNminis

This was my Double Dilute (Lab Tested Perlino)

I lost him 3 Years Ago





Dutchmans Ray of Hope -"Rope"






2004 AMHA/AMHR Perlino Appaloosa 29.25"


----------



## Allure Ranch

StarRidgeAcres said:


> This is my double dilute. His name is *Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow*. He is a perlino (lab tested) and is homozygous for both black and agouti...meaning he only produces buckskins or perlinos...no matter what color the mare happens to be. BUT, that's not why I purchased him. I actually didn't know until I had him tested after he arrived here. I purchased him because he makes gorgeous babies and they win in the ring! When Ann Simmons dispersed I never thought in a million years I'd get one of her stallions, but I guess I was being a good girl because I got Spirit! Spirit has babies all over the world and I am expecting my first 6 Spirit babies this year. I can't wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pic of Spirit a few days after arriving at Star Ridge Acres. Never conditioned in his life, just natural balance and beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I love him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



_[SIZE=12pt]I own (2) of his daughter's myself and there both EXTREMELY nice SHOW quality fillies. I had the trainer out to our place in December and they really liked them. Especially, "Arab Princess".... she's a beauty. But my budget is tight this season and I intend on breeding her to our junior stallion "Allure's Mercedes Reign Of Fury" for a 2011 foal.[/SIZE]_

Here's a couple of updated photos of "Fury".

http://s232.photobucket.com/albums/ee194/A...nt=953da4e1.pbw


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Allure Ranch said:


> StarRidgeAcres said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my double dilute. His name is *Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow*. He is a perlino (lab tested) and is homozygous for both black and agouti...meaning he only produces buckskins or perlinos...no matter what color the mare happens to be. BUT, that's not why I purchased him. I actually didn't know until I had him tested after he arrived here. I purchased him because he makes gorgeous babies and they win in the ring! When Ann Simmons dispersed I never thought in a million years I'd get one of her stallions, but I guess I was being a good girl because I got Spirit! Spirit has babies all over the world and I am expecting my first 6 Spirit babies this year. I can't wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pic of Spirit a few days after arriving at Star Ridge Acres. Never conditioned in his life, just natural balance and beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I love him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _[SIZE=12pt]I own (2) of his daughter's myself and there both EXTREMELY nice SHOW quality fillies. I had the trainer out to our place in December and they really liked them. Especially, "Arab Princess".... she's a beauty. But my budget is tight this season and I intend on breeding her to our junior stallion "Allure's Mercedes Reign Of Fury" for a 2011 foal.[/SIZE]_
> 
> Here's a couple of updated photos of "Fury".
> 
> http://s232.photobucket.com/albums/ee194/A...nt=953da4e1.pbw
Click to expand...

Thank you Kimberle. That's very nice of you to say about Spirit!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

eagles ring farm said:


> StarRidgeAcres said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my double dilute. His name is *Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow*. He is a perlino (lab tested) and is homozygous for both black and agouti...meaning he only produces buckskins or perlinos...no matter what color the mare happens to be. BUT, that's not why I purchased him. I actually didn't know until I had him tested after he arrived here. I purchased him because he makes gorgeous babies and they win in the ring! When Ann Simmons dispersed I never thought in a million years I'd get one of her stallions, but I guess I was being a good girl because I got Spirit! Spirit has babies all over the world and I am expecting my first 6 Spirit babies this year. I can't wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pic of Spirit a few days after arriving at Star Ridge Acres. Never conditioned in his life, just natural balance and beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I love him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> There's that handsome guy
> 
> 
> 
> , I love your Spirit Parmela
> 
> can't wait to see those babies
Click to expand...

Thank you Lori! It will be an exciting year.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Irish Hills Farm said:


> I currently only have one double dilute, a perlino BTU granddaughter, Star Ridge Acres Lily Blue Too. Lily is in foal to my buckskin pinto stallion, Little Kings B T Buck Bandito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a March 21st foal. Can't wait. Here is Lily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lily with my smutty buckskin mare, Cross Country Penny Lane, who is in foal to my buckskin stallion, now gelding, Little Kings Junior Jinx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, maybe another double dilute or two will show up here this year.


There's my Lily!



Ok, well...she's YOUR Lily, but I still love her and totally REGRET selling her!lol She's out of my Blue Boy DAUGHTER who is 28 years young this year and runs and bucks with the yearlings!!!



Until Lily was born, I believe everyone thought Puddin' was black, but obviously smokey black. Sadly, Lily was Puddin's last foal, but she deserves a retirement I'd say after giving so much.

I would LOVE to someday be able to cross Lily with Spirit. I think they would really compliment each other!



Although, she and Bandito will make an AWESOME baby I'm sure! I would be SHOCKED if that baby wasn't very much show quality!


----------



## topnotchminis

I love Spirit! I would love to bring home one of his babies one day.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

topnotchminis said:


> I love Spirit! I would love to bring home one of his babies one day.



Thank you very much Kayla!!


----------



## MBhorses

i love spirit too

nice horses everyone thanks for sharing


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

MBhorses said:


> i love spirit too nice horses everyone thanks for sharing



Gosh, thank you very much! I actually had no idea Spirit had such a fan club.



I really appreciate it because I love him very much and each day when I see him out there I just still can't believe he lives here - at MY farm! Wow, just wow.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## minie812

StarRidgeAcres said:


> This is my double dilute. His name is *Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow*. He is a perlino (lab tested) and is homozygous for both black and agouti...meaning he only produces buckskins or perlinos...no matter what color the mare happens to be. BUT, that's not why I purchased him. I actually didn't know until I had him tested after he arrived here. I purchased him because he makes gorgeous babies and they win in the ring! When Ann Simmons dispersed I never thought in a million years I'd get one of her stallions, but I guess I was being a good girl because I got Spirit! Spirit has babies all over the world and I am expecting my first 6 Spirit babies this year. I can't wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pic of Spirit a few days after arriving at Star Ridge Acres. Never conditioned in his life, just natural balance and beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I love him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Parmela he is so



au natural


----------



## MBhorses

waiting on someone to send me one of their double dilutes they don't want for my herd


----------



## CheyAut

Oh my goodness I am so IN LOVE with Spirit!!!!

I used to not like DD's. But the more nice ones I saw, the more I liked them



Last year I was looking for a nice mare/filly to add to the herd, and the one I liked happened to be a DD





So this is my perlino mare, Oak Grove Legends Marina. Hoping to set up a very special "date" for her this spring, and I will be shouting from the rooftops if it works out

























Her parents are both buckskins. Her sire: http://www.oakgroveminis.com/horses/legend/legend.asp


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

CheyAut said:


> Oh my goodness I am so IN LOVE with Spirit!!!!
> I used to not like DD's. But the more nice ones I saw, the more I liked them
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I was looking for a nice mare/filly to add to the herd, and the one I liked happened to be a DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my perlino mare, Oak Grove Legends Marina. Hoping to set up a very special "date" for her this spring, and I will be shouting from the rooftops if it works out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her parents are both buckskins. Her sire: http://www.oakgroveminis.com/horses/legend/legend.asp


Thank you for your kind words about Spirit. And congrats on your girl - don't know HOW I missed that you'd gotten her. And I've always LOVED her sire! I hope you have a stunning baby from her and her "date" next year!


----------



## CheyAut

^ Thank you!



I bought her last year, just love her


----------



## Tami

CheyAut said:


> Oh my goodness I am so IN LOVE with Spirit!!!!
> I used to not like DD's. But the more nice ones I saw, the more I liked them
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I was looking for a nice mare/filly to add to the herd, and the one I liked happened to be a DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my perlino mare, Oak Grove Legends Marina. Hoping to set up a very special "date" for her this spring, and I will be shouting from the rooftops if it works out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her parents are both buckskins. Her sire: http://www.oakgroveminis.com/horses/legend/legend.asp


Hey, my boy Samis Soap Suds list in this thread is a half brother to your mare Marina. His sire is Celebration Tennessee Legend too.


----------



## Latika

Just out of curiousity, does anyone know what a Silver double dilute would look like? a perlino or smokey black with silver? Would it effect the coat at all?


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

I have a couple double dilutes:





A perlino at 3 months Songcatchers Under The Double Eagle (Eagle)



The absolute sweetest horse on the planet.






Photo by Freeland Nash

and at 1 year, fuzz he was he!






Eagles sire is our own LB Davie's TMM Destinys Daily Double.

My second DD is a 5 yr old cremello Bar B Russian Ice (Ice)



She is a lovely sweet mare.












Photos by LKF

Ice is sired by Little Kings Buck By Buck (Rogers HSR) and a LK White Russian granddaughter. She goes back to Buckeroo 4 times in her pedigree.


----------



## midnight star stables

Here is my perlino gelding Nitro.



He is a 2008 National Top Ten, Multi Canadian All-Star Champion, and Multi 2009 National All-Star Top Ten and hopefully one day soon a HOF. I don't feel his colour has held him back at all, just maybe made me use more shampoo





Photo courtesy of Cheval Photography:






Photo courtesy of Hoof & Paw Photography:






There are some beautiful horses listed here!


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures

Latika said:


> Just out of curiousity, does anyone know what a Silver double dilute would look like? a perlino or smokey black with silver? Would it effect the coat at all?



my stallion is a cremello (lab tested) and he also carries the silver gene (lab tested). unless i had him tested i would have never known... until a foal came and i wondered where the unusual color came from... sire or dam... i tested him based on a suggestion from a forum member. i actually hate silver, but a silver buckskin is very pretty to me and he can make that so i guess it is ok. the mares i have that i am breeding him to do not carry silver so the occasional silver buckskin foal is ok. on the palomino and double dilute foals i get from him i will not be able to see it anyway even if he did pass it to them. i hope that made sense. so in answer to your question from what i know it doesn't affect the visual appearance of the color at all:BigGrin

edit... i have so much red dirt at my house... my cremello looks orange... UGLY... a lady stopped by and said "oh, look at the peach colored horse". i hate red dirt.


----------



## MBhorses

i used to own a silver perlino pinto, that was tested to be silver and perlino.I didn't know he had silver still I tested him.

I hate I had to sell him




Dusty




he was only 29.75 inches tall. He was a pinto at that.I have only see a few perlino pinto. I had him tested for silver,because when he was clean his mane and tail were so WHITE.His test came back he was a silver perlino pinto

He is now older by a gentleman name Charles local,but I haven't got to see him since 08 when I had to sell all my minis.I wanted him because I wanted buckskin and palomino foals.


----------



## Latika

Thanks Guys!!

WTM I can understand Silver not showing on a Cremello as it would be the same as chestnut & pally, but I wasnt sure about the Perlino's coz they arent red based.

MBhorses - what a spunky boy, I bet you hated to part with him!

I will be breeding my Pally Pinto stallion to my Bucky mare at the end of the year & cant wait to see what I get, a cremello/perlino pinto would be unreal! My stallion has served a silver buckskin mare (atleast thats what I think she is?) this season (owned by someone else) so be interesting to see the outcome!

Dont want to hijack the thread, but was wondering, WTM, do your silver buckskins look like smutty palomino's?


----------



## ~Amanda~

So many gorgeous double-dilutes.


----------



## CheyAut

Tami said:


> Hey, my boy Samis Soap Suds list in this thread is a half brother to your mare Marina. His sire is Celebration Tennessee Legend too.



How neat!





Right now my girl is brown... we've had soooo much rain, mud everywhere, and boy does she like to be dirty


----------

